
Show HN: Hacker News and Top Comment - growt
http://newsx.de/
======
growt
Creator here. A while ago I found a link here to "Silent HN" which was HN
without any comments. That experiment got me thinking how I use HN. When I
observed how I use this site I realized that most often I would open the link
to the discussion to read the top comment. Sometimes to explain what the
linked stuff is about and sometimes to get an opinion about it.

So I created Hacker News + Top Comment, which displays the Top Comment along
with the headline in one big list. I found it to be really useful for the way
in which I read HN. Maybe some of you like it too. Of course I'm open for
suggestions and discussion.

